# USC or AFI for Production/Directing?



## Deb F (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey everyone, if you are admitted to USC film production major and AFI directing class, which one would you attend and why?


----------



## wknowles (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm for USC. The first year schedule at AFI plus what the gear provided by the conservatory have ruled it out for me. And tuition is so expensive!


----------



## Deb F (Mar 21, 2019)

wknowles said:


> I'm for USC. The first year schedule at AFI plus what the gear provided by the conservatory have ruled it out for me. And tuition is so expensive!


You mean afi provide poor equipment? I heard the equipment in USC is poorer...? And yes tuition is so expensive   I think it's getting more expensive than last year.


----------



## wknowles (Mar 24, 2019)

Deb F said:


> You mean afi provide poor equipment? I heard the equipment in USC is poorer...? And yes tuition is so expensive   I think it's getting more expensive than last year.



Usc is definitely above  

USC - red and Alexa for thesis films. Led lights. 

Afi- (from what I’ve heard from them) lower end canon cameras for films.


----------



## yisiling (Mar 24, 2019)

my advice to you is to reach out to both current USC and AFI directing student and ask their experience there. 
It depends on what matters to you. Check out shorts done by both schools, ask their equipment list (if that matters to you), if you are in LA, ask them if you can sit in for a class. Check out the program from different aspect, and then make a decision.


----------

